# changer la zone du apple TV



## picabo (2 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour a tous, je demeure au Québec (canada) et il m'est impossible de loué des films ou des séries télé en français, uniquement en anglais. Est-ce que quelqu'un connait un truc pour modifier cela? J'ai même pensé me créée une adresse fictive en france sur un nouveau compte I-tune pour pouvoir accéder au français, mais je ne pense pas que cela puisse fonctionné?????


----------



## picabo (7 Septembre 2009)

Il semblerait que ce soit l'adresse IP qui détermine la zone! Alors très difficile de tromper le apple tv!!!


----------

